# Como puedo controlar la velocidad de un motor Ac



## NOL (Jul 19, 2010)

hola a todos, mi problema es que no se como puedo controlar la velocidad de un motor Ac de
220V, 3/4 Hp, 3450 rpm.He buscado en la web algunos circuitos pero no me han funcionado en la hora de simular en proteus, no se. Si ustudes tienen un circuito para mi problema.


----------



## cargamsoft (Jul 19, 2010)

Lo mas simple y sencillo es usar un dimmer (en caso que sea monofasico es muy facil) pero el problema de los dimmer es que no puedes controlar la corriente magnetizante del motor por lo que no tendras un buen par de arranque. La solucion ideal es usar un inversor trifasico, busca circuitos relacionados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2010)

Un dimmer en esa potencia NO funciona , sirven para motorcitos chicos como ventiladores domiciliarios y hasta los de techo.

Sólo un variador !

Saludos !


----------



## willynovi (Jul 19, 2010)

aja, lo que necesitas es un variador de frecuencia.
Tambien ten en cuenta que tu motor, según la construcción, no soportará cualquier frecuencia ya que existen limitantes. Busca por AC Motor Driver o VFD.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 19, 2010)

para AC tal vez podría servir un variador de frecuencia, algo parecido a esto:






saludos


----------

